# Going to King Lake again:



## Ms Penny (Jul 20, 2008)

Me and Kenny are going to King Lake again...maybe Kenny won't get skunked this time...will be there Friday and Saturday....it is going to be beautiful weekend, the weather is supposed to great...:letsdrink


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

She put this in the wrong section, but she is right, maybe we won't get skunked again


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, we are here, hopefully have a good report tomorrow with pics


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Well we made it back, got skunked again,, but the wind was the problem this time, we had 2 foot chop on a 500 acre lake,, the wind was blowing about 35 gusts and 25 sustained... still had a good time at the cabin.. sorry i didnt make the bike ride to the fish fry,,, damn flat tires on boat trailers will get you every time,,,:banghead


----------

